# What kind of weed is this?



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

What kind of grass/weed is this? I get it in my yard as well in my garden. How can I kill them in the yard without pulling every dang one??


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Nut Grass??*

Looks like what I call nut grass. If you pull nut grass it will return because there is a nut a little smaller than an acorn about 3-4 inches underground.

Round-Up will kill it and just about anything else it makes LEAF contact with, be mindful of that point if using it in a bed.

After last years drought I imagine there is alot of weedy yards. Weeds like poor soil. If its in the yard, fertilizer and water will help the turf grow strong and over time will choke out the weeds.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with nut grass or nut sedge. 
I have not had a lot of luck with Round-up. Try image or sedgehammer.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Yup that would be nutgrass.....Heavy dose of round up might get it......Permit is the best choice but i doubt you can get it in a small amount and it can be pricy....


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Get something called sedge hammer. Add a surfactant. Spray it on the stalk and the base. They do pull up fairly easily, root and all.


----------



## bk8miller (Mar 27, 2006)

We use crabgrass killer, spraying the base of the nutgrass. If you pull it, it has a secondary root shoot that will break off and form a new plant.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks guys!!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I have this stuff everywhere and can't seem to get rid of it. I believe, like others have said, it has underground rhizomes so it will continue to spread even if you pull it. I have use the sedgehammer and it didn't really seem to work too well.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, it has underground rhizomes...that's where the "nut" in the name comes from. The way I have found to eliminate it from the garden is tilling/cultivating. Over time all the nuts sprout and there are few to none left. For really heavy infestations it has taken me three years of successive improvement to get to where it just is no longer a problem. 

It is especially troublesome in veggie gardens because they sprout often right with the veggie plants. Till, till till and they will disappear.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I just had a new home completly landscaped.....paid a small fortune and I have this nut grass in both the yard and in the beds. I was told to let it grow a bit and then to hit it with a wick applicator. I found a personal wick applicator on Amazon but that is the only one I can find.


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

I know this is an old post but is there anything new out there that will kill this nutsedge? I also just spent a lot of money on landscaping and it is all in our beds. I can't get all the nuts pulled out. I bought some sedge hammer but haven't used it yet. Does the sedge hammer hurt any of the other plants? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sedgehammer*

Yes
Sledgehammer may damage landscape plants.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

I have had fairly good luck pulling these up without having them come back. I think the key to pulling is having the ground moist and not letting the plant get too large.

Also, I don't have 1 acre of yard so, pulling these is not an unreasonable chore for me.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Crow's Nest said:


> I have had fairly good luck pulling these up without having them come back. I think the key to pulling is having the ground moist and not letting the plant get too large.
> 
> Also, I don't have 1 acre of yard so, pulling these is not an unreasonable chore for me.


The only thing that ever worked for us too.


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

the product called image is the recommended nut grass killer. Nothing else kills the nut.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

have had good luck with enforcer, think the technical is same as roundup, using enough dish soap with it to stick to leaves and not run off


----------

